# Spider-Man 4 in 3D



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.slashfilm.com/2009/04/22/spider-man-4-in-3d/



> Amy Pascal and Michael Lynton are the current co-chairs of Sony Pictures Entertainment and Forbes have tagged them for a very interesting interview on the future of the motion picture business. Let's get to the holy-moly, though: Pascal quite clearly suggests that Sam Raimi's next Spider-Man could be shot in 3D.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Interesting news indeed...thanks for the link. 
Here is a link to another thread on here,discussing Spider-Man 4 & 5. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139017


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not big on 3D, then again I'm not big on theaters... and 3D doesn't play as well (yet) in home as it does one the big screen.

Anything that helps get more good Spidey movies made, though, is good for me... if they up the writing quality (3 took a slight dip with too much convolution) closer to #2 standards, then I'm happy.


----------

